# Any morels popping in Hancock/Wood Co?



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

Anyone finding morels in Hancock or Wood Co. yet? Just wondering.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Been finding a few in lucas co. They should be up in wood and handcock also. The rain and warm temps forecast for the start of this week should get them goin' good.


----------

